# Imagine That!



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Today I take my truck in to be serviced due to losing power steering fluid. After waitng almost 2 hrs for the diagnosis the service manager tells me they found that my "high pressure power steering line that runs from the pump to the rack" has started to rust and is leaking. He then tells me that this is a wide spread issue and that the part is on back order for 6 months. WTF???? I call every dealer in the area and get the same response. (no know recall as of yet) One guy tells me that I may want to call a junkyard to see if they have a Dodge Dakota laying around for parts. Insane.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Dodge lol.

nonetheless, sorry to hear


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Dodge lol.
> 
> nonetheless, sorry to hear


 Thats for your sympathy dude.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That sucks Tim, I would do as suggested and look at the salvage yards, 6 months is a wacked out time to be back ordered. Did you look for the part online? 

This is what it takes to get you posting? :laughing:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Bummer Tim! Can you keep driving it till you get the part?
Have you checked if it is a recall? My van couldn't pass inspection cause the horn stopped working, shop wanted $100 to bypass the clockspring. I googled it and found out it was a recall, dealer fixed for free!

And where the heck ya been!? Busy I hope


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> That sucks Tim, I would do as suggested and look at the salvage yards, 6 months is a wacked out time to be back ordered. Did you look for the part online?
> 
> This is what it takes to get you posting? :laughing:


 Sean, I tried everything. I think i will resort to the street thugs. They seem to come up with what you need as long as the price is right. 6 months is a very long time. It is what it is I suppose.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

RCP said:


> Bummer Tim! Can you keep driving it till you get the part?
> Have you checked if it is a recall? My van couldn't pass inspection cause the horn stopped working, shop wanted $100 to bypass the clockspring. I googled it and found out it was a recall, dealer fixed for free!
> 
> And where the heck ya been!? Busy I hope


 I can continue driving as long as I keep an eye on the levels and add when needed. The best part is, it problem will continue to get worse. No recall as far as I know. I tried a few places online but kinda fed up with the situation. Will continue dealing with the bs tomorrow at some point.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

First, good to see your words once again.

Second, can't the damn thing "suddenly" catch fire ? 

(those words are not to be interpreted as encouragement to perpetrate insurance fraud, because that would be illegal)


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Check with some Hydraulic line companies sometimes they can make you a set that will work


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

was going to say there may be a way you can take the line in and have someone figure out the size of couplers and get you some braided line or high pressure line and do it yourself.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Tim, we have your back.http://i.imgur.com/vro4R.jpg


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

/\ those guys look liek they have Tim's answer!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

These guys can hook you up brother.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Go to somebody that services tractors and excavating equipment. Many of the big guys make hydralic lines.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

try these:

http://www.hfifluidpowerproducts.com/custom-hose-assemblies.html

http://www.customhydraulic.com/

http://www.hotfrog.com/Products/Hydraulic-Hose/PA


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> try these:
> 
> http://www.hfifluidpowerproducts.com/custom-hose-assemblies.html
> 
> ...


Thanks biker, actually I have an appointment on Monday at one of the places from one of the sites you posted. Hoping they can help brother.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

timhag said:


> Thanks tool, actually I have an appointment on Monday at one of the places from one of the sites you posted. Hoping they can help brother.


See that is God telling you you need to hang around us more Tim.lol


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> See that is God telling you you need to hang around us more Tim.lol


 I'm always around brother john!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Truck fixed, hose company rigged me something way better than Chrysler could ever dream of at the priceof 35.00...................IMAGINE THAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Good for Tim.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Another victory for PT.


----------

